# Fish fry plus big boy



## GATER69 (Nov 19, 2011)

Took the boys fishing for a few cats for a fish fry this weekend.good bite but the big surprise was the youngest hooking something on a little trout rod we had brought for grtting bait !He ties on a cat rig a drops it over the side wasn't in the water 2 min, and he hangs something,we think he has a maybe a 5 pounder on but after 20 minuites his little reel with 8 lb test gives up the goast and i help hand line it in the last 15 yards. too everybodys surprise up comes a 50 lb bluecat! he has bragging rights for the night! Good night for everyone and plenty of fish to cook!


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Great pics and heck of a feat with 8# test. Best thing of all the pics are the vests! Glad everyone has them on!


----------



## GATER69 (Nov 19, 2011)

lastcast said:


> Great pics and heck of a feat with 8# test. Best thing of all the pics are the vests! Glad everyone has them on!


 
Yes any body who fishes with me around the dams WILL wear a vest.can get nasty in a hurry around them!


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

how many people gonna be eating? 50? Nice haul


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang!!!! That's a bunch of dinners!!!!!! Young man did an awesome job hauling that biggun in!!!!


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*Tadpole*

That's the biggest tadpole I have ever seen.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Fine mess of cats and good job on the big one. What dam is that?


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Holy smokes!!

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Nice mess of fish there. Wilson/Wheeler lake? _I say that because in the south its illegal to get up next to them_


----------



## GATER69 (Nov 19, 2011)

Its watts bar on the Tn. river!


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

Nice post and awesome catch!


----------

